# A few snakes



## orionmystery (Nov 7, 2014)

Beautiful and cute Oriental Whip Snake (Ahaetulla prasina) I found one rainy afternoon. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Ahaetulla prasina IMG_4854 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

That's where I found this cutie



Ahaetulla prasina IMG_4813 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

White-spotted Cat Snake (Boiga drapiezii), again. Seems to be the most common Boiga? Malaysia.



Boiga drapiezii IMG_5094 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Big, beautiful eyes....just like those of cats, thus the name - Cat Snake.



Boiga drapiezii IMG_5099 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Male Wagler's Pit Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri). Selangor, Malaysia.



Tropidolaemus wagleri IMG_5205 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Record shot of a Sunbeam Snake (Xenopeltis unicolor). Johor Bahru, Malaysia. Yeah, it got away.



Xenopeltis unicolor IMG_5065 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Find me.



Dendrelaphis cyanochloris IMG_5222 copy a by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
Find the answer here: Dendrelaphis cyanochloris IMG_5222 copy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

So far away. 210mm on crop sensor.



Chrysopelea paradisi IMG_3742 copy crop copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
Find the answer here: Chrysopelea paradisi IMG_3742 copy crop | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

More snakes: Tropical Snakes        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## goooner (Nov 7, 2014)

These are brilliant, as always!


----------



## baturn (Nov 7, 2014)

Beautiful, fascinating and a little scary all at once!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 7, 2014)

All I've got is, 'Wow!'


----------



## waday (Nov 7, 2014)

These are beautiful!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 7, 2014)

goooner said:


> These are brilliant, as always!



Thank you, gooner.



baturn said:


> Beautiful, fascinating and a little scary all at once!



Thanks, Brian. Snakes are really not that scary once you get to know them. I was terrified of snakes too. But along the way, I've managed to overcome a good part of my fear for snakes. I held the whip snake in my hand to calm it down for photography.



tirediron said:


> All I've got is, 'Wow!'



Thanks, tirediron.



waday said:


> These are beautiful!



Thanks, waday.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2014)

These are great as always, love the eye in #4.


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2014)

Stunning shots. The color of the first snake is so vibrant and beautiful and the eye of the cat snake is gorgeous.

It's nice to see something in the Macro section that isn't a bug or spider. I really like snakes, though, so I'm glad to finally open a Macro thread and not be icked out


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 10, 2014)

greybeard said:


> These are great as always, love the eye in #4.



Thank you, greybeard.



limr said:


> Stunning shots. The color of the first snake is so vibrant and beautiful and the eye of the cat snake is gorgeous.
> 
> It's nice to see something in the Macro section that isn't a bug or spider. I really like snakes, though, so I'm glad to finally open a Macro thread and not be icked out



Thanks, _Leonore._


----------

